# Joe und Gingele haben Geburtstag



## Rainer Hönle (1 Januar 2010)

Hallo ihr beiden,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Das ist doch ein Tag, bei dem man immer gerne reinfeiert. Und man hat immer frei. Ihr habts richtig gut. Lasst es heute trotzdem noch einmal richtig krachen.


----------



## crash (1 Januar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag euch Beiden!


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (1 Januar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute und viel Alkohol bei eurer "AfterSilvestershowparty"!


----------



## Kai (1 Januar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## MW (1 Januar 2010)

Euch beiden alles gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Januar 2010)

Alles gute zum geburtstag, ihr beide.


----------



## marlob (1 Januar 2010)

Wünsch euch beiden auch einen schönen Geburtstag


----------



## Question_mark (1 Januar 2010)

*Glückwünsche*

Hallo,

auch meine herzlichen Glückwünsche an das Duo ...

Wie hält man das nur aus, Neujahr und Geburtstag zusammen ???
Da müsst ihr wahrscheinlich doppelt so viel trinken   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## gingele (1 Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank Euch allen, und ein erfolgreiches, neues Jahr.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Januar 2010)

Von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich ..... Ich hoffe ihr habt schon (durch)-gefeiert


----------

